# First attempt at this!



## imagesliveon (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

Completely new to this area of photography!

Thoughts on my first attempts would be greatly appreciated...

All are single images... Will attempt to stack when I am a bit more set up..

Canon 7D and 5D... 24-105mm with 12mm Extender hand held. Off camera flash..




Bee by Simon Clarkson, on Flickr



Bee by Simon Clarkson, on Flickr



Bee by Simon Clarkson, on Flickr

Kind Regards
Simon


----------

